# which is best prepaid service provider in Pune ?



## ironfreak (Apr 3, 2009)

I want to limit my usage till 300 rupees per month. Currently Im using Airtel friends and the rates are suitable to me. But Im tired of their crappy service- frequent call cuts, weak range. Should I change my network ? or can I have the good service from Airtel by changing SIM card ? Somebody told me that Sim card's frequency causes these problems and advised me to get higher frequency SIM. I don't have knowledge abput this. Can someone shed some light on this matter ?
Thanks already.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 3, 2009)

I love IDEA for its call clearity and signal....its good but not cheaper then airtel..could be costly


----------



## ironfreak (Apr 9, 2009)

hows Vodafone dude....?


----------



## hac_king (Apr 10, 2009)

I think you should Go for *AIRCEL* they just launched there
services in MH circle and There call rates would be lower than any other
existing teco...  You could be able to do everything under 200 

Also have a look on Relaince GSM if quality is not a great matter for you..


----------



## utsav (Apr 11, 2009)

Never switch to reliance gsm. It sucks big time.


----------

